# Volstro multi-angle milling machine head



## Lynn (Sep 19, 2014)

So I got a great bargain on a tool I don't need,  is incomplete and doesn't fit my machine.  Am I lucky or what?  The first objection is ridiculous.  The second I was able to solve by finding the spline sleeve in the picture that fits the driven shaft and preparing the OD will be no problem.   Unfortunately, the minimum order was high enough that I now have two extra that I can share for $20 delivered.  Having a Southbend rather than Bridgeport has caused problems for the 35  years since it became the only vertical mill in my shop.  And now again - it's spindle is 3.250 instead of 3.375.  Of coarse I'll shim it, but wouldn't it be fun if someone out there had the mount that fits.
       Even though I don't post much,  I am really glad to be part of this forum.  Regards


----------



## chips&more (Sep 19, 2014)

That’s a nice accessory attachment. I also have one, maybe used it twice in the last 15 years or so. But could not have done the job without it. Did you say you got a spline bushing for it? How did you do that? Who is selling Volstro parts? And I can’t tell from your pic, but on mine the gears are exposed at the angle head. Made me nervous seeing the gears like that and no protection from chips. I made a rubber condom kinda cover for it. I suppose just tape would work too…Good Luck.


----------



## Lynn (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey chips,   The sleeves I found fit the shaft, are 1.250 long and 1.125 OD, but are not approved parts.  Yes, the gears are exposed and covering them sounds good.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like it woudn't be hard to make that mount.


----------



## george wilson (Sep 20, 2014)

The Volstro fits a standard Bridgeport spindle. I have 3 Volstro attachments that fit my B.P. clone readily. Can't you turn a sleeve from steel? Slit it,and put it over your spindle. The sleeve WILL close up on you when you slit it,so you'll have to tap it onto the spindle carefully with a soft hammer.

Volstro SHOULD have made a rubber bellows to cover those gears. Guess they didn't.

Volstro was bought out several years ago by another company,and never allowed to keep on making their line of nice little attachments. I was lucky to find a new slotting attachment by them,and a circular milling attachment. You can usually find the circular milling attachment on Ebay. Do not use a cutter larger than 3/8" dia.,OR try taking heavy cuts. You CAN break the spindle off. Also,forget their power feeding attachment via belt to the Bridgeport head. It runs WAYYYYY too fast. Crank very slowly by hand. I have done some work with mine that would have been much trickier by means of the usual rotary table.

The trouble with all of Volstro's stuff was that they were made for manual machines,and were obsolete except for home shops. And,they were horribly expensive. About $3,000.00 for the rotary milling attachment. Used,they sell for MUCH cheaper. Most were hardly ever used.


----------

